# "Blend, blend in!" :)



## Marina (Jul 31, 2011)




----------



## chasekwe (May 5, 2011)

Wow that second picture is a bit trippy.


----------



## Nan (Oct 11, 2010)

Very cute!


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Omigosh, they are so cute! I love the second pic...too cool.


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

The urban felines camouflaged to blend in with their environment.


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

Wow that is COOL! Does your cat happen to name chameleon?


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

hehehe...love the camo shots!


----------



## Marina (Jul 31, 2011)

yingying said:


> Wow that is COOL! Does your cat happen to name chameleon?


:grin:
Nah, she's not. If I knew how well she could mimicry I'd definitely name her that  But voila, too late. He goes by Kimono.

:kittyturn


----------



## Marina (Jul 31, 2011)

dweamgoil said:


> hehehe...love the camo shots!


Believe it or not, I took those pix of both at the same time! Hubby saw them and said Go get the camera right away!!! :smile: I guess with kittens you HAVE to have camera ready at all times


----------



## Rocky_Raccoon (Jun 7, 2011)

I love these pictures so much that i even showed my husband, and he enjoyed them, as did i  MOAR!


----------



## Marina (Jul 31, 2011)

chasekwe said:


> Wow that second picture is a bit trippy.





Nan said:


> Very cute!





Time Bandit said:


> Omigosh, they are so cute! I love the second pic...too cool. :grin:





cooncatbob said:


> The urban felines camouflaged to blend in with their environment.



He-he
Thanks guys! 
New kittens proved to be THE event of the year in our household. I'm happy I've waited for this cute pair for more than a year! :love2


----------



## Marina (Jul 31, 2011)

Rocky_Raccoon said:


> I love these pictures so much that i even showed my husband, and he enjoyed them, as did i  MOAR!


Thanks *Rocky_Raccoon*! It is hard to tell from pix, but these furballs are actually little babes of 12 weeks, so we're looking forward to million of funny moments ahead of us. I just have to make sure that camera is not dead at any given time :cool


----------



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

Fuzzy cuteness in camouflage! They look like they are having fun exploring already...Looking forward to daily pictures :wink !

Fran


----------



## KittehLuv'n (Feb 19, 2011)

How totally adorable! There's got to be some kind of photo contest or something for those pics!


----------



## KittieLover (May 2, 2011)

Awww, they are just so gorgeous!! I got my Mum to spot the first kitten in the first pic. She took like half a minute to try and find him!
They blend fantasticly in!!


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

So cute!! I love how they are camouflaging the background.


----------



## Marina (Jul 31, 2011)

THANK YOU for your kind words, Ladies! :love2


----------



## Morquinn (May 2, 2011)

What is that some sort of rug... ok that was probably a stupid question, but it kind of looks like an animal hide shape lol


----------



## nicole78 (Aug 13, 2011)

I used to have a rug my cat blended into; then I started wondering if I was coordinating my furniture to my cat or if it was a coincidence LOL


----------



## Hepburn (Feb 9, 2011)

Oh my, they really do blend in! Cute pics!


----------



## Marina (Jul 31, 2011)

Morquinn said:


> What is that some sort of rug... ok that was probably a stupid question, but it kind of looks like an animal hide shape lol


*Morquinn*, yes, it is a cowhide. :smile:


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

Great photos! Love the second one. ha!


----------

